# Msi Afterbruner Autostart



## MaxHaus (11. September 2017)

Hallo, 
ich lasse meine Gpu-Lüfter per Msi Afterburner laufen und würde gerne nicht immer Msi Afterburner anklicken und das Adminkennwort eingeben müssen. Nun ist das Problem, dass Msi Afterburner nicht automatisch startet, obwohl ich in den Einstellungen schon "Mit Windows starten" angeklickt habe und auch eine Msi Afterburner Verknüpfung in den Autostart Ordner gepackt habe. Hat jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem?


----------



## HisN (11. September 2017)

Aufgabenplanung nutzen 
Mit Adminprevilegien starten.


----------



## MaxHaus (11. September 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Aufgabenplanung nutzen
> Mit Adminprevilegien starten.



Könntest du mir da etwas näher erläutern?


----------



## sonic1monkey (11. September 2017)

MaxHaus schrieb:


> Könntest du mir da etwas näher erläutern?



aufgabenplanung bei windows suche eingeben


----------



## HisN (11. September 2017)

Oder Windowstaste Aufgabenplanung. Ist relativ selbsterklärend.


----------



## MaxHaus (11. September 2017)

Das habe ich ausprobiert, funktioniert aber auch nicht!


----------



## HisN (12. September 2017)

Funktioniert nicht ist keine Fehlermeldung. Gehts bitte genauer? Wir können Dir nicht über die Schulter oder in Deinen Kopf schauen.

So müsste es aussehen, und dann funktioniert es auch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaxHaus (12. September 2017)

Wenn ich die Aufgabe erstellen möchte, steht dort: "Die Aufgabe kann von der Aufgabenplanung nicht erstellt werden. Das Benutzerkonto ist unbekannt, das Kennwort ist falsch oder das Benutzerkonto besitzt keine Berechtigung zum Erstellen dieser Aufgabe." Ich denke, es liegt daran, dass mein Konto kein Admin Konto ist, aber ich möchte mich nicht immer übers Admin Konto anmelden!


----------



## HisN (12. September 2017)

Naja, Du kannst die Aufgabe ja im Admin-Konto für den Benutzer den Du benutzt erstellen.
Also nur so als Workaround.
Wenn die Aufgabe steht, musst Du Dich dann nicht mehr ins Admin-Konto anmelden. Dafür ist ja dann die Aufgabe da.


----------



## MaxHaus (12. September 2017)

Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht und habe auch (meiner Meinung nach) alles passend eingestellt, doch wenn ich mich über meinen normalen Benutzer anmlelde passiert einfach garnichts. Keine Fehlermeldung o.ä. Msi Afterburner öffnet sich einfach nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (12. September 2017)

Im übrigem muss der Afterburner gar nicht im Hintergrund laufen damit dessen Einstellungen nach dem Rechnerstart aktiv sind.
Einfach Lüfterkurve bzw. OC innerhalb eines Profils speichern, Profil muss dazu geladen sein. Dann einfach auf dem Button mit Windows starten aktivieren und sich dann bei jedem Rechnerstart freuen dass eigene Einstellungen laufen ohne das der AB im Hintergrund läuft. Dieser kann falls benötigt dann immer noch selbst gestartet werden.

Bei mir läuft so mein OC was ich damit vorbestimmt habe.
Benutze die aktuelle Afterburner Version dazu: New 4.4.0 Beta 16 | guru3D Forums


----------



## MaxHaus (12. September 2017)

Ich habe mir auch mal die 4.4.0 Beta 16 gedownloadet auch alles so eingestellt, wie du gesagt hast, aber Gpu-Z zeigt mir nicht meine Oc Einstellungen, sondern die Standard Einstellungen an.


----------



## IICARUS (12. September 2017)

Bei GPU-Z werden vom Bios der Grafikkarte die Standard Einstellungen angezeigt, hierzu musst du ein Benchmark starten um dein OC einsehen zu können.

In meinem Fall habe ich meine Grafikkarte auf 2000 Mhz GPU und 4000 MHz VRam bei nur 1,000v getaktet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um diesen Render Test mit GPU-Z zu nutzen musst du auf das "?" klicken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie bereits geschrieben muss ich bei mir nur ein Profil dazu am laufen haben und dann werden dessen Einstellungen nach dem Rechnerstart wieder übernommen.
Denn es wird immer das letzte Profil geladen was zuvor auch aktiv war. AB läuft dabei nicht im Hintergrund, was so wohl gewollt ist.
Mit "Windows starten" muss dabei natürlich aktiviert sein.

Finde es sogar besser das der AB nicht im Hintergrund läuft und nur die Einstellungen des Profils was ich dazu bestimmt habe geladen werden.


----------



## MaxHaus (12. September 2017)

Vielen Dank IICARUS, ich habe es jetzt auch hinbekommen, dass meine Einstellungen gespeichert werden, ohne AB im Hintergrund laufen lassen zu müssen. Das ist noch besser, als das was ich eigentlich wollte !


----------



## IICARUS (12. September 2017)

Finde ich auch so besser, da ich hierzu das OSD vom AB nicht immer nutzen möchte und ich es daher nicht im Hintergrund mit meinen Spielen mit am laufen habe.
Das AB lade ich daher auch nur dann wenn ich das OSD im Spiel mit anzeigen lassen möchte.


----------



## MaxHaus (12. September 2017)

Genauso wollte ich das auch machen!


----------

